

Consistency and Candy Crush: Don't give up on serializability just yet [video] - sylvinus
http://www.thedotpost.com/2015/06/neha-narula-consistency-and-candy-crush

======
JadeNB
I think that this is probably my ignorance, but I was hooked by the title, as
intended, and skimmed the slides; and, aside from the fact that it appears on
a slide titled "NP-Hard", don't see anything about Candy Crush. Is there some
database at the heart of Candy Crush, possibly with an interesting approach to
consistency, that is well understood by the audience? Or is the author just
drawing the analogy between NP-Hard problems? (I don't know of any proven, or
even just believed, NP-Hardness results on Candy Crush, but I'm sure there are
some.)

